# Haunted Radio (04/30/14)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we wrap up our "Halfway to Halloween" celebration with news on the brand new Friday the 13th television series, and Kevin Smith's brand new Christmas themed horror flick, Anti-Claus, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and then we review the collection, "Creepy Clips." Plus, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a classic Halloween hit song. Also, several haunted attraction commercials to put you in the haunting mood. All of this and so much more on the April 30 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

